# 2009 Buck back from taxidermist



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

Picked up my buck form taxidermist today, there are so many nice buck waiting to be mounted,already itching for next year


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

good looking mount. who did it?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

very nice looking mount !!! congrats !!


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks stripers, tom bissell from pineywood taxidermy in mogadore ohio


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very beautiful buck.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great looking mount...did you get it on the wall yet?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice looking buck..Tom does a great job...He has done a few mounts for me.....I'll bet he looks nice on the wall.....JIM.....CL.....


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Looks awesome.  How long was the turn around?


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

ya its on wall its defianately the biggest of the three, should have few more up there ,but you know how that goes. Turnaround was faster than ever before down there , just a little under 4 months. He does alot of african game and has prolly 100 deer or more to do so i dont mind waiting .


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice looking buck! I am still waiting to get just my antlers back I dropped off back in November from my taxidermist. I know it takes awhile, but I am impatient!!!


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=28190&stc=1&d=1263682468 

I got my mount back on the 7th of january! Only 2 1/2 month turn around! I had jeff kismore do it at back to nature taxidermy in suffield! Looks sweet on my wall! Cant wail until next year to try and get his brother!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice Mount! I like the ears forward. Now I want mine back but was told early April.


----------



## Jrose1973 (Nov 1, 2009)

Great mount & nice buck.


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

great bucks critter and Slick! awesome mounts!

OGF Member for 402 days and counting


----------

